
Think of an MVP as a series of experiments - ChanningAllen
https://www.indiehackers.com/@Maitrikkataria/88a239cf78
======
AstralStorm
Series of experiments costing both you (time and/or money) and customers.
Potentially also brand perception as unreliable.

Add far as I know no major still existing product was released as _minimum_
viable product.

Customer focus yes, selling prototypes no.

Exactly what the article says.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Dropbox had an MVP at one point. There's even a tech crunch article titled
"How DropBox Started As A Minimal Viable Product"

There are endless examples of SAAS or software products that still exist today
that were bootstrapped and had public MVPs.

~~~
AstralStorm
There were definitely not minimum in the commonly understood sense. On the
contrary, quite feature rich and designed to be extended instead of being
completely thrown away.

(Compare e.g. Dropbox UI between versions. In fact modern version has
regressed quite a lot just to get shiny.)

